# Divi Carina Bay, St Croix - Hurricane Maria Updates



## RNCollins (Sep 23, 2017)

Taken from The Divi Carina Bay Resort Facebook Page:

*Divi Carina Bay Resort, St Croix*
Tuesday September 19, 2017 at 4:31pm

HURRICANE MARIA UPDATE

"We are closely monitoring #HurricaneMaria as the storm moves closer to St. Croix. Our staff has prepared the Resort ahead of the storm, and as of right now, the island is experiencing heavy rain and wind. Our thoughts are with everyone in the US Virgin Islands and those in the path of Maria. 
We will continue to update you as we know more."
 #VIStrong


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 23, 2017)

Wednesday September 20, 2017 at 5:43pm

Taken from the Divi Carina Bay Resort Facebook Page:

HURRICANE MARIA UPDATE

"We happy to report that all Divi Carina Bay guests and staff are safe! 

Incredibly, the power never went out at the resort, but the grounds did sustain some damage from #HurricaneMaria’s heavy rain and wind. We’re currently assessing the situation to determine next steps in the recovery process.

We greatly appreciate your thoughts and kind words over the past few days, and we will keep you updated as we know more."
 #VIStrong


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 23, 2017)

Friday September 22, 2017 at 4:06pm

Taken from the Divi Carina Bay Resort Facebook page:

RESERVATIONS UPDATE

"We apologize to those trying to cancel or find additional information about upcoming reservations. Unfortunately, communications with St. Croix are still affected by the storm.

If you booked your vacation through www.DiviResorts.com or directly through the resort for dates through November 4, 2017, your reservation will be cancelled with a full refund. Refunds will be issued once operations are fully restored. For questions regarding your cancelled reservation and refund please contact us via email at EC@divicarina.com. Please keep in mind, we will reach out to those with the earliest arrival dates first.

If you booked your stay through a travel agent or 3rd party provider, you will need to contact them directly to cancel your reservation, according to their cancellation policy.

We appreciate your understanding and hope to see you in the future."


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 26, 2017)

Monday September 25, 2017

From Divi Carina Bay Facebook post:

CARINA BAY UPDATE

"After a more extensive review of the damage to Divi Carina Bay, resort management has made the difficult decision to close the resort until the end of the year. We are saddened to share this news as we always want to provide our guests with a dream Caribbean vacation, but unfortunately that is not a possibility until we rebuild.

As a reminder, if you booked your vacation through www.DiviResorts.com or directly through the resort you may contact us via email at EC@divicarina.com. Please keep in mind, we will reach out to those with the earliest arrival dates first.

If you booked your stay through a travel agent or 3rd party provider, you will need to contact them directly to cancel your reservation, according to their cancellation policy.

While we work hard to get our resort back on its feet, we would love to see your favorite St. Croix pictures and hear about the memories you’ve made while vacationing at Carina Bay! Let the reminiscing begin…"


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 20, 2017)

Wednesday October 18, 2017

From Divi Carina Bay Facebook post:

CARINA BAY UPDATE

“THANK YOU to everyone who shared their favorite Carina Bay memories. Your stories have warmed our hearts.

We would like to update you with the latest information regarding our Resort.

Over the last few weeks, Divi Resorts has sent teams of construction, engineering and IT experts to review the damage to Carina Bay. We required their report to assist us with an anticipated opening date.

After consulting with our team and reviewing the amount of work ahead, we have made the difficult decision to delay reopening until May 2018, if there are no construction or supply delays.

Divi Carina Bay Casino is currently closed, and is planning to reopen December 2017.

As a reminder, if you booked your vacation through www.DiviResorts.com or directly through the resort you may contact us via email at EC@divicarina.com. Rest assured, we will attempt to accommodate everyone’s requests as soon as possible.

If you booked your stay through a travel agent or 3rd party provider, you will need to contact them directly to cancel your reservation, according to their cancellation policy.

Please continue to watch for updates on the anticipated reopening date and construction progress via email and here on our Facebook page.”


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 22, 2017)

Wednesday December 20, 2017

Divi Carina Facebook Post:

“UPDATE: As you know, over the last few months, we’ve been working diligently to rebuild our resort following Hurricane Maria. We had hoped to reopen May 2018, but unfortunately, unforeseen construction delays have forced us to push back our reopening until Fall 2018.

We appreciate your patience as we continue to restore what was lost during the storm, and we will update you on the Resort’s progress as more information becomes available. If you have any questions, or if you have a reservation before November 2018, and need to contact us regarding your booking, please call 340-773-9700 or email Courtney Mixon at cmixon@divicarina.com.”


----------

